
Ask HN: What is your experience with Stripe Atlas? - mubaris
Hey HN, I&#x27;m considering to apply for Stripe Atlas. If you&#x27;ve used Stripe Atlas, how was your experience? Is Stripe Atlas beneficial for everyone? What are the things I should know about before applying?
======
lettergram
They don't hold your hand. I was a Beta user:

Metacortex Inc ([https://metacortex.me](https://metacortex.me))

They definitely help with the legal items and get you setup with everything
you need. At the time (I don't know if they still do it), I also got something
like $10k AWS credits, that alone was worth it.

